# Hatchets



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to buy a lightweight, reasonably priced pack hatchet and would like some recommendations. 

I've looked at some Gerber models, but have concerns about the plastic that binds the head. I prefer the weight of plastic, but not at the expense of durability.

I also want one with a blade that will take an edge so I can cut rather than beat a log to death.

Are any of their hatchets made in North America?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazon.com: Estwing E24A Sportsman's Hatchet Metal Handle: Home Improvement

Estwing makes great tools and they are made in America.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

All 3 of us have both the Estwing hatchets and camp axes. They are built well and hold an edge. I have other Estwing tools. They have never let me down.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a SOG FastHawk that I like but haven't used it for long enough to prove durability.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want light weight & pretty much unbreakable look at fiskars, lots of styles
I agree that estwing makes great tools but most are heavy


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never owned the estwing, but have always heard of their durability. I do have one of the Fiskers/Gerber (same) axes. You needn't ever worry about the head coming loose, and they come in various sizes and I'm sure you can find one you like.

I also have A Westerlings "small" Hunter's axe that has a hatchet-sized forged head, but with a slightly longer oak handle. Expensive, though.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll give them all a look.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I would try and get an all steel, or steel with fiberglass handle. I have an Estwing camp axe, and if you notice all the sled men in the North, that live in the rough pretty often, they always have an axe, not a hatchet. I carried an axe as a kid, it was handy. Boys axe is a good size. You could carry a mid size axe, and a long bowie size knife. Also I have a small hatchet/knife combo that is in their own sheath. I keep this setup in my pack when I explore old homesites in the woods at night with my metal detector. I carry a pack a lot, and you learn that each ounce makes a difference. 

I build houses for a large part of my income, and there is no way I want a wooden handled hammer. Same goes for a hatchet. Fiberglass handles are much stronger than wood. I have some old hammers and hatchets around here with large crecent wrench handles welded in them, or pipe wrench handles. Those have never broke, never gotten loose.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Fiskars splitting axe that I have abused the daylights out of. I lost track of it and it spent a whole year outside and it's still in fine shape. The plastic is a bit faded byt still tough. I also have a very small Gerber hatchet (as Jezcruzen says, Fiskars and Gerber are the same) that fits in the door compartment of my truck. Both are very nice tools.


----------



## LdMorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

I prefer the 17" splitting axe myself. That extra few inches of handle adds a little weight, but it really cuts down on the number of swings and the effort expended.

The splitting axe weighs about 1.4 lbs more than the 8" hatchet, but I think it's well worth it.

Being able to chop more than squaw wood, and do it fast, can be important when the weather starts going bad.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an old hatchet with a hammer head on the back of the poll (carpenter's hatchet?) which I mounted on a 14" hickory handle. I keep it in the jeep and have used it a ton over the years. 

However, I recently saw a show on the discovery channel about how axes are made. The one company showed a stress test that they perform on their handles, and the fiberglass handle sustained twice as much pressure as the hardwood. Also, when it did break, it was a much cleaner break with much less splintering.

In light of that, I think my next utility hatchet will either be a fiberglass handle or an all-steel tactical tomahawk.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I carry an SOG Fusion Tactical Tomahawk.

It is built REALLY well, my only complaint is that, straight out of the box, the grip has a high magnitude of sucktitude and needs to be modified.

Grip is everything with a tool of this nature, so when I ordered my 'hawk I also ordered one of those moldable grips that you put in really hot water, then slap it on there and it molds to your hand. 

It's ok, but it limits the grip to one spot on the handle and that is not to my liking after working with it a little, so off it comes. 

The grip is a little thin for me, and I don't have very large paws. I think that a good wrap of some gutted 550 cord with an over-wrap of tennis racket tourna-grip will be just about right to absorb sweat, eliminate a lot of vibration, and not cramp up my paws during use.

Seems to cut/chop pretty well. Had a nice edge straight from the factory. Weight on the head is right where it needs to be. 
Gotta be careful with this 'hawk or you'll poke your eye out with the thing. Has a nice little death spike on the opposing end of the hatchet head and it's rather dangerous so there is a slight learning curve with it if you've never used a tactical 'hawk...and I wouldn't keep it where kids could mess with it.

Has a flat checkered texture in the center-side of the head where you can use it to do some light hammering if needed.

Comes with a really nice ballistic nylon sheath, button snaps on the underside for secure, but easy deployment.

Tactical tomahawks aren't for everyone, and in most cases they are much less functional than a standard small hatchet.


----------

